
Computer programmer: one of the largest gender wage gaps among all professions - pcurve
http://www.siliconbeat.com/2016/03/23/gender-wage-gap-tech-professions/
======
ratsmack
As usual in these pay gap discussions, I see nothing about aptitude or
capability. Until all factors are addressed, it's a non issue with me.

------
pink_dinner
Many IT titles are fluid. I've been a: Computer programmer, software engineer,
software developer.

Right at the bottom it states:

"Software Engineer: $0.94"

